# Florida Cracker Sheep



## lee&lyric (Oct 8, 2012)

Good day all:

Can you tell us where to find and purchase _Florida Cracker Sheep_?  We understand they are resistent to worms.

Thanks.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 8, 2012)

I had to look these up because I honestly thought you were joking because the name is so weird. I did find a couple places though. Not sure where you are so can't go for whatever is close to you (I'm sure you've mentioned it somewhere before though)

http://fl.marketmaker.uiuc.edu/business/502285-heaven-sent-acres

http://www.fairmeadowsheepfarm.com/FloridaNative.asp

Both of those farms are in Florida. Not sure if it is possible to find them outside of Florida. They seem to be a native sheep there.


----------



## boykin2010 (Oct 8, 2012)

lee&lyric said:
			
		

> Good day all:
> 
> Can you tell us where to find and purchase _Florida Cracker Sheep_?  We understand they are resistent to worms.
> 
> Thanks.


It is my understanding that Florida cracker sheep have about the same resistance as most hair sheep breeds.  To be honest, parasite resistance has more to do with the genetics and environment the sheep is raised in.  I have never dewormed my sheep and know several breeders who do the same unless it is absolutely necessary. If you can find good responsible breeders there are many more breeds that can be just as parasite resistant. Gulf coast natives and Florida crackers are about the same I think... Correct me if I am wrong.. 
Barbados sheep are known to be one of the top overall. 
St. Croix and Katahdins can be very resistant also.  

I don't know much about wooled breeds because I raise hair sheep... Can't tell you much about resistant wooled breeds...


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 8, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> lee&lyric said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2. My wool sheep lived at my neighbor's farm before they were moved to mine and they hadn't been dewormed in 3+ yrs. And that's because sheep that had heavy worm loads in between the yearly checks were left to die. Even my favorite sheep of all ended up dying  It sounds harsh but it 'weeds out' the bad stock and only allows sheep adapted to the environment to survive.

Your best bet is to find stock (of any breed/type) locally adapted to your climate and conditions and will be resistant to the parasites in YOUR area rather than import them from somewhere else (if you're not near a breeder who raises Florida Cracker sheep) where they are resistant to worms there.


----------



## lee&lyric (Oct 12, 2012)

Taking this all in, yaw'll AND passing it on to Lee.  Thanks for the responses!


----------



## lee&lyric (Oct 12, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I had to look these up because I honestly thought you were joking because the name is so weird.


Yeah, isn't it though, LOL.



			
				marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I did find a couple places though. Not sure where you are so can't go for whatever is close to you (I'm sure you've mentioned it somewhere before though)
> 
> http://fl.marketmaker.uiuc.edu/business/502285-heaven-sent-acres
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch.  Yes, we're in the sunny state


----------

